# Town and Village Generator



## Horrendos (Jan 9, 2004)

Hiho,

does there Exist any T/V-Generator? I wanted to search with the Search-Option but it isnt allowed to me (why?   )

thx
Horrendos


----------



## diaglo (Jan 9, 2004)

i don't think so but try:

http://www.wizards.com/dnd/archive.asp?x=dnd/wg_arch,3


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 9, 2004)

I'll slide this over to the software forum, where hopefully someone can help; i know I saw something about a year ago.

As for search, you need to be a comunity supporter to do so. Gets you other cool stuff, too! This is noted at the top of every page, where it says "Search, Private Messaging, Who's Online and Custom Titles are only available to Community Supporters."  Feel free to ask in the Meta forum, and folks usually don't mind searching for you.


----------



## kingpaul (Jan 9, 2004)

Is this what you're looking for?

http://www.aarg.net/~minam/towns.cgi


----------



## Horrendos (Jan 9, 2004)

@Kingpaul
Also very useful but i search for something where the buildings is getting generated..


----------



## kingpaul (Jan 9, 2004)

Horrendos said:
			
		

> Also very useful but i search for something where the buildings is getting generated..



Ah.  On that front I can't help.  I wouldn't be surprised if such a beast exists, but I have no knowledge of one that does that.


----------



## DMFTodd (Jan 9, 2004)

Tablesmith  has a village generator. It generates the population, their classes, levels, professions, and shops. You can click a shop to generate the shop builder which gives you the shop name, shopkeeper name, quality of goods. And it's all text files so you can customize it however you like.

If you want to randomly generate anything, Tablesmith is the answer.

(And Tablesmith is built into DM's Familiar if your looking for a combat manager program as well!)


----------



## Chaz (Jan 9, 2004)

TableSmith is a great program. Everyone should have a copy of it. Its that useful.

Peace


----------



## MJEggertson (Jan 10, 2004)

There used to be a fellow (I forget his real name) who was writing a VB town generator program. It was really promising, but he disapeared. I believe his nick was 'towngen', you may try to search the forums for old (like a year ago) posts from him.


----------



## Buttercup (Jan 11, 2004)

Not perfect, but here are the ones I know about.

http://spitfire.ausys.se/johan/village/default.htm
http://www.irony.com/village.html
http://www.mapmage.com/screenshotscm.htm


----------



## towngen (Feb 1, 2004)

Well, I'm logging on here for the first time in over a year.  And it seems that someone still remembered my little project.

I'm completely flattered.  

I'm somewhat embarrased by the fact that I'm the biggest procrastinator on earth.  I have a pile of excuses about my job, personal life, etc... but you probably don't want to hear about that stuff, you want to hear about the program I'm writing.

The short answer is that I haven't worked on it in a year, but I plan to begin working on it again soon.

However, my previous plans of selling the program are off.  Having just spent the last year working my butt off getting a product to market, the last thing I want to do is feel the pressure of putting out another product.

So my current plans are to simply give the program away free.

That way, I don't have to feel the slightest bit guilty about any bugs or procrastination on my part.

I'm including a zip file of the EXE as it exists today.  Bear in mind, nothing has changed in an entire year, so if you downloaded this before, it's probably the same as it was.  I have not tested this distribution on other targets, so hopefully it doesn't need any support files to run.  If it fails to run, please note the error message and tell me.

If you have comments or suggestions, please feel free to email me at walter@[no_spam_please]appinnov.com.

Walter


----------



## annadobritt (Feb 1, 2004)

towngen said:
			
		

> Well, I'm logging on here for the first time in over a year.  And it seems that someone still remembered my little project.
> 
> I'm completely flattered.
> 
> ...




There's a few of us who still remember your program.  Looking forward to the new version.


----------



## Davin (Feb 1, 2004)

towngen said:
			
		

> That way, I don't have to feel the slightest bit guilty about any bugs or procrastination on my part.



FYI -- giving away your software does not seem to give one of much relief from procrastination guilt.  _[Spoken from first-hand experience.  (sigh)]_


----------



## towngen (Feb 1, 2004)

Davin said:
			
		

> FYI -- giving away your software does not seem to give one of much relief from procrastination guilt.  _[Spoken from first-hand experience.  (sigh)]_




Dang it.  In that case I'll charge $1000 a copy!

Actually, starting a project and not finishing it is worse than the procrastination to me.  Anyway, I'll be happy if I can provide something worthwhile that people like.


----------



## Haradim (Feb 1, 2004)

towngen said:
			
		

> If it fails to run, please note the error message and tell me




Run-time error '53':

File not found


----------



## morpheous1777 (Feb 2, 2004)

Here is one I created, It uses the rules from the DMG and the rules from the Epic level handbook (if you choose), It doesnt create buildings.

Requires the .NET Framework (Here )


----------



## towngen (Feb 2, 2004)

Haradim said:
			
		

> Run-time error '53':
> 
> File not found




Ah yes, I totally forgot the program loads a file with the information on deities in it.  It's attached, put it in the same directory as the exe.

Sorry.  I haven't even looked at my code in a year ...


----------



## GregoryTechSoft (Aug 5, 2010)

Six and a half years late, I am compelled to add a response. Most of those links mentioned are not functional anymore, so I don't know what others are wanting. Perhaps like the rest of you, I've looked at a number of other generators, but I came to the conclusion that sooner or later I'd have to just roll my own (pun intended).

Walter's little applet is interesting, if you can get past the crashes. I myself have been looking at the source code; as an independant developer, I've been attempting to code my own (I'm almost there, too, but in Java so as to be cross-platform). I am doing things little more complicated, however, as you may understand later.

Sometime after Y2k, say the next year or so, I happened upon another guy doing his own town generator, by the name of John J Kroetch whose applet was in an archive oh Lord I don't remember where it was. I actually emailed him after using it a couple months to ask a bit more about it, and his response was that the source code to that program was destroyed, so he couldn't work on it anymore; perhaps he just didn't have the time to do anything with it.

These two applets have some *major* differences. John's program was purely a building-generator and list manager, id-est, what buildings exist in the town, seemingly only including the business owner's name, race, gender, etc as an afterthought. Whereas, Walter's focuses on generating hierarchies of _people and organizations_ found in the town (in this context I wouldn't say "town generator", but "community generator"), and there's no way to save the data to edit within the app later. My interest is in incorporating aspects of both into a full application that can allow you to generate, save, load, and edit the information.

I'm concerned with handling these aspects, the buildings and the people, because they are intrinsically linked. I wouldn't say so much that it'll feature a character generator, except that to generate businesses I want to generate the business owners, and the workers, and the other townsmen who are the patrons.

More info as I develop it (or, PM me, if you're so inclined to discuss).


----------

